# Irrational Thought #8



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I am a failure if because of my IBS I don't do all that is expected of me.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I've done _more_ than what is expected of me despite my IBS. I have a clear picture of what my limitations are as well as my priorities. I will & have chosen what I can & cannot do. And I have made good choices. I do the best I can and that has to be good enough. BQ


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm totally afraid of this thought so it has become another irrational thought.I must try to be perfect as I have IBS I have to show that I am really good otherwise I am letting IBS get the better of me. I suspect this may be worse..but it is fear of failure that drives me to want to be perfect...I'm not at the point where I would call myself a failure as I try very hard not to be one. I don't think this is any better


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

What a good day for me to read this post!!!!with IBS and also a new diagnosis of fibro(6 days ago)and of course I am still trying to be Ms. Perfectionist,I am quite fatigued today,but still trying to clean the house..My hubby wouldnt care if I blew it off,I just have these unrealistic goals sometimes...I think I will lower my expectations,do the little bit I CAN do today,and not fret about the rest....I am NOT a failure,I am another overwhelmed Mom and I am now reminding myself to take care of MYSELF,not just the whole family...Thanks for the posts.Beth


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Hmmm...I guess this one has a great deal to do with what we expect from ourselves. That has changed for me over time. When I first got IBS, my expectations for myself kept going down to the point that I did very little of anything. Gradually, I've been able to do more and expect more. Although, I do wish that I could do somethings more regularly--like practice my sax, for example.But I hold down a job, I climb mountains (well, hike on them anyway) that are over a thousand miles away, I have dinner ready for my wife when she gets home from work every night, and I've even found the nerve to visit a few restaurants every now and then. Just a few years ago, I would've doubted everything on that list. Making improvements...even if they are small at first is NOT failure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2001)

this one is tough because we all KNOW that IBS is "all in our heads," right? And therefore if we cave in to our symptoms we are being "hypochondriacs." Therefore we have to PROVE that we are not psycho hypochondriacs by FUNCTIONING NORMALLY even if it kills us, right?Gee, can you tell I've been on the phone with my mom lately? haha.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I can achieve the realistic goals I set myself, goals that others set are not the be all and end all if I don't live up to them.Clair







[This message has been edited by Clair (edited 10-03-2001).]


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

I am not a failure if I keep trying. I have IBS and it is an illness--it is not all in my head. It is not something I can completely control, I can only minimize the triggers and symptoms.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

carpe diem!







In thirty years of IBS I have really wrestled with this.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

